# Trailers for your trailer Queens...lol



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Just picked up some nice trailers with hitches on Paybay and thought I would share these pics with every one here at HT. Some may not like these and some may. This is for the people that like this kinda thing.

Will post more on this later (after the NU vs. USC football game) gotta go 7 to 7....oooooh boy!!!























































Bob...zilla


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ah cooool...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ok ok , enough orange stuff, as a **** Depot employee of 15 years I am hating orange lately. 
If I could only change Halloween colors to black and red............


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool trailers ! I would like to get a few of them. I also have the Pig-e-back trailer truck but in spraypainted in blue on a MR-1 chassis.Does any body have some trailer homes in HO ? An HO trailer park (Perhaps named in honor of Jerry Springer) would be a great backdrop for a lot of the HO cars we build.

Neal


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*How do "U" realy feel about your job Ed?*



sethndaddy said:


> ok ok , enough orange stuff, as a **** Depot employee of 15 years I am hating orange lately.
> If I could only change Halloween colors to black and red............


O.K. sooooooooo, picked a bad color for you Ed. My bad...uuuuh I guess? lol They do come in many other colors. I just picked up 1 orange, 2 black, 1 red, 1 white and one gray so far.

Also bought a red tow truck "via Ed and a few other people from here posting pics of theirs" (was the reason I was buying stuff from this seller) and 4 Monte Carlo Modified stockers. Won't get anything like this for Christmas from anyone in my family...oooooo dang!  Does anyone else have dreams of actually getting cool slot car stuff for presents?

Have gotten many bodies from this seller and all have been of High Quality! :woohoo: 


The Reproduction AJs Ramp Truck was made by bnbgoodies (get well Bruce!) & sits on a Tyco chassis. Bruce made this body to fit on a Tyco and also another one (AJs Ramp Truck also) to fit on a AFX Magna-traction, Non Magna-tracktion or Tomy chassis. 

One dumb thing I did was to sell my original AJs Ramp Truck years ago. Was broke and needed the money....quote from South Park (Episode with Cartmans Mom beeing in Crack _ _ _ _ e Monthly magazine). 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130132097615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003

Was asked by seller to try out this trailer with the new hitch. Gonna drag it around the track Sunday and let you know what I think. So far I drilled a small hole and then put trailer hitch ball through. The hole size is gonna be very important. It is small....not real small but, you do not want to drill it out to big. The movement is great as the top is just slightly larger and holds well.

The drill bits is one of the 4 that came with my hand drill kit long ago. I always leave that size and a larger size in that bit mandrel (will show pics later) It is the size I use to drill the first hole in my JL pull back rims for mounting them on AFX cars to run. The bit used to drill the axle holes is just a size larger than the actual axle size (no brainer there).

Gonna run a AW chassis (the dang thing just pissed me off) stripped down to lighten it up with a body on the trailer when running the trailer on my track with a car on it tomorrow.

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> ok ok , enough orange stuff, as a **** Depot employee of 15 years I am hating orange lately.
> If I could only change Halloween colors to black and red............



Opps Maybe I shouldn't send Seth the Chevie Nascar with 02 and The HO Depot on it lol...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Better get some tie downs Zilla! 

Oh and a cryin towel, 42 -10 USC...5 minutes left in the third


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Heh...my company colors are black and orange too..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:

You are right, Bob!
Those trailers are cool!
Gonna click your link right now! Thanks!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Yeah I asked for it by mentioning Football here...lol*



Bill Hall said:


> Better get some tie downs Zilla!
> 
> Oh and a cryin towel, 42 -10 USC...5 minutes left in the third


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 49 -31 final score. Could have been worse I guess. 

Bob...*sniff*zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Bob!
Ho models ended the sale of those trailers early!
Over 70 pieces left,! He sold them all out-right or....? Can you shoot the seller a note (since you are in good with him) and find out if he still has them or will get them again?


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

I was really looking forward for him to start selling the camper trailer but priced at $38 I think i'll pass. When he gets the car trailer back on there i'll take one of those I can swallow the $8 a lot better than the $38.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just got my latest shipment of bodies from HO Models, nice bunch of cars, I'll post some pics later. In my opinion he's one of the best resin guys out there. I finally don't have to bother with road rage replicas to get tow trucks, weeee.
I did get an orange and black tow truck, lol.
And JOEZ, I finally put together the car you sent me for my birthday. I'll post that soon too. pics in the camera downstairs.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Light load is better...way better!*



joez870 said:


> Bob!
> Ho models ended the sale of those trailers early!
> Over 70 pieces left,! He sold them all out-right or....? Can you shoot the seller a note (since you are in good with him) and find out if he still has them or will get them again?


Ed...Red and black upon request. This will change Halloween forever. HT is such a world influencing place. Power to the people baby!

Joez...LMAO...(since you are in good with him) LOL Well I just let him know that I was going to run them so, he asked me to let him know how the trailer hitch worked (just sent him a note letting him know that some people on Hobby Talk may want some trailers now and asked him to let me know when he will be putting up some more). 

I also invited him to join HT if he wasn't already a member as lots of people here on the boards have nothing but, good praises for his stuff. Hope he does.

Well here it is on the track. Had to trim a bit (trimmed half oval shape carefully with my hobby knife) out of my 55s rear bumper to get clearance for the trailer to move properly. Hitch could have been a hair longer.....no problem though.

The trailer alone rides and trails Fantastic! Once I put an empty chassis and a plastic MM Camaro body on though it bogged down the T-Jet to much to get it around the track without spinning the silicone skinnys on the rear. The fix was easy. Chop, chop, chop..Wzzzzzzzzz, Wzzzzzzz with a dremel tool and a hobby knife on a AW chassis and even drilled a bunch of holes to lighten it way up. 

Then painted up a Lexan bug body with some Pactra Metallic Red and backed it with silver. A new black Sharpy did the windows and some silver trim paint finished it off. Did I mention that I love bugs and 55s? Well doesn't everyone?

With a lightened load, the 55 with a T-Jet chassis from Chris, pulled this trailer along Zooooom Fast!!!!! Handles great and is the most fun I have had for a long time. :woohoo: 
























































I see more AW chassis getting chopped up and more lexan bug bodies getting painted (I may even do an orange one...sorry Ed).

Have a small problem now though. Kids just saw these pics after waking up from there nap. I only have one of theses trailer set ups right now. Guess I better get another Lexan body painted up fast!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Well our son just dumped the 55 and trailer over a cliff (my landscape isn't done yet) and broke the little black trailer hitch ball off.

No Problem as I just drilled out a small hole and cut a Magna-traction front axle down, slid it in from the bottom, put a glob of Hall goop on it and letting it dry now.

Also used double sided tape to hold bug body onto chassis & poster putty to keep the bug from flying off the trailer because it is so feather light now.

Didn't have to drill a hold in the trailer for the hitch ball on this black one like I did on the orange one. Guess it just depends on molding from casting to casting. 






































We are in trouble when this kid gets his real license. He whips that trailer around like mad but, he does manage to stay on the track forever with out crashing. Maybe I am just a little jell-0-us. Learning to drive like a mad man from our 3 year old instead of just taking it easy and trying to keep the thing on the track. He showed me some new moves...faster in the corners Dad. lol

Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob - awesome job on all!!! trailer, body, etc.. :thumbsup:

P.S. do as much orange you can!! HEEHEE

Wes


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah the trailer is awesome. Like you said HO Models gets an A in my book got the tow truck from and its great quality. How bout that Modified when you get that rollin I'd like to see how that looks mounted on a chassis. If only my wife wouldn't see the credit card bill when it comes in. 

Hmmmmm!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They are some nice trailers even in orange paint. Just have to strip them and start over. :devil: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Trailer mold beeing remade....pics of the Modified Monte*



joez870 said:


> Bob!
> Ho models ended the sale of those trailers early!
> Over 70 pieces left,! He sold them all out-right or....? Can you shoot the seller a note (since you are in good with him) and find out if he still has them or will get them again?


Here is the response from Tom after asking him about this Joez,

Hi Bob, I'm just remaking the mold, I should have it back up by the end of the week. Regards, Tom C



cagee said:


> Yeah the trailer is awesome. Like you said HO Models gets an A in my book got the tow truck from and its great quality. How bout that Modified when you get that rollin I'd like to see how that looks mounted on a chassis. If only my wife wouldn't see the credit card bill when it comes in.
> 
> Hmmmmm!!!


Here are some fuzzy pictures (sorry) Looks great and plan on switching this over to an AFX Non Magna-traction chassis soon for some sliding around the corner action. 

I am going set up an oval with banked curves on my other tables and run it with a Tomy chassis in the future.

















You should buy a bunch cagee and just tell your Wife to get a part time job to support your habit. LOL Dare yah.  


Bob...zilla


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

whats doing bob


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Here is the response from Tom after asking him about this Joez,
> 
> Hi Bob, I'm just remaking the mold, I should have it back up by the end of the week. Regards, Tom C
> 
> Bob...zilla


 :woohoo: thanks!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

bobhch said:


> You should buy a bunch cagee and just tell your Wife to get a part time job to support your habit. LOL Dare yah.
> 
> 
> Bob...zilla


I think I better just look and dream. Its best for my health.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Tom,

Our 3 1/2 year old son was driving the wheels off that trailer pulled by the MM 55 the other day. At 43 and his Dad....I really couldn't yell out "My Turn". LOL

Did get to run it before his nap was over Saturday. I love to watch him have fun!

Wife is tired (poor baby) and I gotta watch the kids now...dang wanted to get another trailer cleaned up, a Lexan body painted for tow & make cut up chassis #2. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

You suck biker Bob.
DRAGjet





bobhch said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> Our 3 1/2 year old son was driving the wheels off that trailer pulled by the MM 55 the other day. At 43 and his Dad....I really couldn't yell out "My Turn". LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

No you do...lol
Bob...zilla


----------



## Quack (Nov 25, 2006)

Where can you get these?

Thanks,

Quack


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Quack said:


> Where can you get these?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Quack


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...:MEWN:IT&ih=003

This link was on the first page of this thread...your welcome, Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Try this link.....now it should work....I hope.*

Click on the link...Hope this works for you, Bob...zilla



bobhch said:


> O.K. sooooooooo, picked a bad color for you Ed. My bad...uuuuh I guess? lol They do come in many other colors. I just picked up 1 orange, 2 black, 1 red, 1 white and one gray so far.
> 
> Also bought a red tow truck "via Ed and a few other people from here posting pics of theirs" (was the reason I was buying stuff from this seller) and 4 Monte Carlo Modified stockers. Won't get anything like this for Christmas from anyone in my family...oooooo dang!  Does anyone else have dreams of actually getting cool slot car stuff for presents?
> 
> ...


----------

